# TeamSpeak 2 Error auf Windows 7



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (9. November 2009)

Hallo
endlich habe ich mein Windows 7 bekommen und schon gibt es die ersten Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Teamspeak 2 geht "nicht" mehr .

Jedes Mal wenn ich es starte kommt "TDSoundIn.Open: No sound driver is available for use." .
Darauf starten dann TS2 halt , jedoch kann ich nichts sagen da mein Mikrofon irgendwie nicht angenommen wird :-/

Nun Brauche ich dringend Hilfe , da ich wenn ich RoM spiele immer im TS bin und es auch brauche.

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


----------



## spectrumizer (9. November 2009)

Google ... http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=12064


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (9. November 2009)

Das soll mir was sagen xD ?!
SoundTreiber updaten ?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Welches Headset?
USB?, Klinke?
Treiber?
Soundkarte?
Resthardware?

Sorry Glaskugel grad kaputt


----------



## Ogil (9. November 2009)

Als erstes: TS als Administrator ausfuehren (falls Du das nicht schon machst). Dann checken, welche Geraete bei Dir als Default gesetzt sind - eventuell tauchen da Kopfhoerer und Lautsprecher einzeln auf bzw. vllt. ist auch kein Default-Geraet zugewiesen.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (9. November 2009)

ähhh Roccat Kave
USB und diese anderen 3 Stecker xD
Realtek Treiber
Soundkarte weiß ich nicht genau.

Resthardware???? versteh ich nicht xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Resthardware: was sonst noch im PC is
Alles klar Klinke für Sound
USB für die Fernbedienung.
Also es könnte sein das deine Soundtreiber die Windows 7 Standartmäßig nutzt nicht richtig laufen also da du nen Realtektreiber hast würde ich schätzen auch selbige Soundkarte aber da müsste ich genau wissen welche damit ich dir die Richtigen Treiber Linken kann
Treiber<<-- Schau dich dort mal um.


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Ich hab ebenso das Roccat Kave und hatte bis vor 2min den gleichen Fehler. Is mir nur seit ner Woche nich aufgefallen, weil ich TS kaum nutz... :X

Lösung: Auf der oben verlinkten Seite den Treiber für Win7/Vista laden. Am besten direkt die Executable-Version. Die Anweisungen danach befolgen, rebooten: Tada!
Und schon nutzt Win7 den aktuellen RealTek HD Audio-Treiber und TS startet ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Das ist mir aufgefallen weil auch Frontaudio unter Windows 7 nicht läuft mit dem standarttreiber den es nutzt


----------



## Perkone (10. November 2009)

Bei Win 7 und nem Realtek Soundchip reichts auch, wenn man den Treiber unterm Gerätemanager deaktiviert u dann deinstalliert (per rechtsklick) und dann den PC neu startet. Win7 hat den Realteksound mitdabei.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2009)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Das soll mir was sagen xD ?!


Das mußt du entscheiden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. November 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Bei Win 7 und nem Realtek Soundchip reichts auch, wenn man den Treiber unterm Gerätemanager deaktiviert u dann deinstalliert (per rechtsklick) und dann den PC neu startet. Win7 hat den Realteksound mitdabei.


Da ist lediglich son Windows schrott Treiber bei der für normal Sound reicht aber weder Frontaudio noch vernünftiges 7.1 zu lässt.


----------



## Tronnic² (10. November 2009)

Bei mir hat Windows 7 auch nicht meinen soundtreiber erkannt. Lade dir einfach die neuste version runter und installiere sie. Hat mir geholfen, denn ich hatte den selben fehler wie du =]


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (10. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenso das Roccat Kave und hatte bis vor 2min den gleichen Fehler. Is mir nur seit ner Woche nich aufgefallen, weil ich TS kaum nutz... :X
> 
> Lösung: Auf der oben verlinkten Seite den Treiber für Win7/Vista laden. Am besten direkt die Executable-Version. Die Anweisungen danach befolgen, rebooten: Tada!
> Und schon nutzt Win7 den aktuellen RealTek HD Audio-Treiber und TS startet ohne Fehlermeldung.




So bin grade dabei mir den neuen Treiber runterzuladen ^^
Ich werd den dann mal gleich testen und euch sagen obs funktioniert bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke für die ganzen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (10. November 2009)

Also den neuen Soundtreiber von Realtek zu installieren hat nix gebracht.
Bei mir steht bei "Geräte und Drucker" mein Headset ROCCAT Kave Headset als "Nicht angegeben"

Bräuchte immernoch dringend hilfe.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (10. November 2009)

Sooooo habs rausgefunden ^^
Einfach bei TS -> Options -> Sound Driver : Direct Sound statt Wave einstellen ^^
Funktioniert alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem danke an euch alle nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. November 2009)

das hätt ich dir sagen können - hab gestern aber nicht reingeschaut xD
Naja nächstesmal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^-^


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (11. November 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

ich hoffe, dass es bald TS3 in die öffentlichkeit schafft.
Das aktuelle hinkt doch bssl der Zeit hinterher^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. November 2009)

Kollege der unser Gilden TS Hostet wartet auch drauf need need ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2009)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95


Bitte sag mir, dass du das immer kopierst!?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass es bald TS3 in die öffentlichkeit schafft.
> Das aktuelle hinkt doch bssl der Zeit hinterher^^



Open beta ist ja am 19 Dezember 2009, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern!


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Ui nice... da werd ich nen TS3 server nebenbei aufziehen und rumspielen *freu* =D


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (12. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir, dass du das immer kopierst!?



Nein tue ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95

P.S.: Um "DaRkHeLLLBoY95" zu schreiben brauche ich etwa 3 Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

